# mercury vapour?



## xtreme (Oct 10, 2011)

Could I us a 100w mercury vapour bulb in a vivexotic ex48 as the basking lamp?
I've been looking at the arcadis 100w one is that suitible? if not what one is better?


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

That will work for a desert reptile. I use myself some 125W bulbs for basking and UV at the uromastyx viv.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 10, 2011)

sorry I forgot to mension it was for a beardie


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

If housed externally I would say yes.. i.e cut a circular hole in the roof and have a lampholder on top. The lamp itself is quite large and they get VERY hot. If you were to house it inside the viv you would need it a distance of a foot from the lizard so that only leaves the floor for a basking spot.

That's what I would do anyway


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

We have designed the lamp to emit less heat than most, but watch the temps!

Ideally use a stat controlled heat system and high output T5 D3+ system. It will save you money on running costs and provide more Uv over a wider area.

I'm happy to advise further if required

John


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

The Zoomed Powersun 100W is slightly smaller than the Arcadia, and in my opinion is a better bulb. The smaller size will give you more distance between bulb and basking spot, especially if you use a ceramic holder like the one in the link below that you can screw directly to the roof of the viv.

CERAMIC ES E27 SCREW TYPE bulb lamp holder lampholder | eBay


----------



## xtreme (Oct 10, 2011)

the viv i will be using is a 525mm high and i would use it in a 200mm dome controlled by a habistat dimming thermostat, would this work?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

xtreme said:


> the viv i will be using is a 525mm high and i would use it in a 200mm dome controlled by a habistat dimming thermostat, would this work?


You can't put MVB bulbs on thermostats. Also, domes can make them overheat.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 10, 2011)

> You can't put MVB bulbs on thermostats


Really, how do you controll them then?
what would happen if you did put them on a thermostat


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

xtreme said:


> Really, how do you controll them then?
> what would happen if you did put them on a thermostat


You don't control them, that's why it's so important to have the distance between the bulb and basking spot.
If put on a stat they wouldn't work: victory:


----------



## xtreme (Oct 10, 2011)

ok thanks for that,
I may use an exo terra sun glo tight beam and a che or infared bulb(what is a better heat source?)


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

If you don't go for an MVB, then a simple 100W spot light (cheap from superstores) controlled by a dimmer stat will work fine: victory: 

Then either an Exo Terra 10.0 42" inch tube with starter ballast, or an Arcadia 12% T8 42" with starter. Reflectors for UV tubes are a good investment too.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 10, 2011)

would I need a bulb with UVA?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

xtreme said:


> would I need a bulb with UVA?


Nope, just a standard spot lamp.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I would go for the 12% T5 arcadia uv light for a beardie if you can afford it :2thumb: They are the best uv bulbs out there!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think MVB bulbs are better suited to larger enclosures where the ambient temperatures are controlled with another heat source (tube heater etc). I want to have a go with 2 or 3 in my Tegu viv.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Just the type of thread I was looking for - sorry to hijack.

I've just put a 125w mvb in my tegus viv - mine is slightly smaller than yours tombo at 6x3x3. Trying this so I can get rid of my uv strip lights.

Previously I was getting a nice basking spot of 125 ish, using 2 x 75w par 30 bulbs, but with this 125 mvb the max I was getting was about 88 :bash:

So I ended up putting one of the 75w bulbs back on to boost the temp, but I'm still not getting it high enough.

Anywhoos, not sure whether to try the 160w bulb as the instructions say that its recommended for 4ft ish high vivs.

Don't want to cook my baby as it can't be dimmed or statted.

Any suggestions?
: victory:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

It's up to u the way you do it a top up 100w ceramic on a high end stat could helP boost the heat, but I would have though a 160 at Arcadia would be ok. But in my monitor takes I'm sticking with twin t5 bulds and reflectors as stated before u get a better spread on uv. As my monitors are a lot more active all day. Where a my uros who like it hotter tend to spend a lot of time eatting and sun bathing under the mv


----------

